# Elk Backstrap,Morels,Fresh stuff from garden/with Qview



## erain (Aug 8, 2010)

Well, i thought i was all out of Elk and i found this pack of Elk Backstrap...

*
some onions with EVOO and dusted with some Webers steak seasoning, comes in one a those grinder deals. same seasoning i used on the steaks.

*
on the grill, using the weber...,decided to use mine for something different than searing briskys... Forgot, some corn on there also, buttered and seasoned with Krazy Janes salt.

*
threw on a small chunk of cherry...

*
a pat of butter atop each medallion.

*
the corn,

*
the onions,

*
the elk backstrap steaks,

*
i have always loved morels and this spring when i found a bunch growing in my yard i have been looking at dehydrated ones on ebay. I know cowgirl dehydrates hers when she has found enough to do so. so i found a pound selling at odd hours and it got very little action an i got the pound for 18 bux,,, a pound will ,rehydrate into over over 8 lbs supposedly. and they are pretty darn good. not like what you pick fresh but awefull close.
sauted in butter...

*
boiled taters...

*
and to top them taters, some cucumbers and cream...

*
put that all togetrher and you get this(kinda crappy looking cob of corn)...

*
thks for cking my pix!!!   

/ message  sig


----------



## dave54 (Aug 8, 2010)

Looks really good,love those morels,


----------



## squirrel (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi Erain!

Wow, that looks awesome! I want to try elk, never had it before. I would love more details about the cucumbers and cream, what kinda cream? Sour cream? The elk looks so lean. Is it tender?


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 8, 2010)

That looks Freakin' AWESOME !

I'm jealous again!  You always do that erain!

Bear


----------

